# Review with Video: Why Not Cheapos, EBAY Cheapo "CREE" Lights



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

I have had enough of cheapos, it's time to tell people why not get one. Those zoomable CREE whatever names on EBAY and such is just getting me mad. I have to buy a few to test it myself. LOL! They are cheap, they are everywhere, and beloved by people who don't know anything about flashlights. WOW They are bright? Not really. The color of the beam is awful, way too blue and purplish, and the beam zoom'd-out is useless for close range, while zoom'd-in is useless for the long range, I can't even make a sense out of these lights myself. They are literally useless for my practical daily purposes. After the real-life testing on their practical purposes, I decided to test them with some abuse and see if they are as "military grade" as they claim. After making these videos, I will never use them for anything serious. The lens is just ridiculous, it's plastic? It's "glued" with 2 points or 3 points of hot glue on the edge.. what the heck...

Why do people buy these things? I know they are cheap, but is there any danger beside the light breaking? I mean, is the internals (the boards and stuff) prone to explosion or overheating or any kind of potential scary accidents? With such low quality control and standard, I wonder if the bulbs are all recycle'd bulbs in china and they just stick it on some random garbage boards..? They just seems to be so not trust-worthy.

Of course, now there is the G700 and other similar stuff being super-hyperly-promoted on youtube ads that is just annoying to see. I don't know what to say, it's like a plague in the flashlight market. I have to "brainwash" my friends back to see what real flashlight should be...


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

Ugh!
Not another "what I hate about" thread...


----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Ugh!
> Not another "what I hate about" thread...



What's wrong with telling people what you find out about "bad" flashlights? Without negative comments a HONEST review that tells you what's bad about something, people will never know why those are sold cheap and why not to waste their money on.

Negative comments brings positive future, we can't just focus on "this is good, this is good for.." right?!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

If this were the first time somebody had showcased how poorly made those eBay Cree lights are...fine. But this is like the 994th time.

As long as there are folks _expecting_ something for nothing lights like these will exist.

Toss 'em in the garbage and move on.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 25, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> If this were the first time somebody had showcased how poorly made those eBay Cree lights are...fine. But this is like the 994th time.
> 
> As long as there are folks _expecting_ something for nothing lights like these will exist.
> 
> Toss 'em in the garbage and move on.



Well, not everyone read EVERY post in the forum everyday dude. Everyday there can be a new guy in the forum, who just came by and they are not expected to "STUDY" the whole historical archives of threads and then see what have been talked about before they speak or post right? I find that a lot of people on the forum just "expect" people to have studied the whole forum before they post, which is ridiculous. We don't have the time to do so, and sometimes we just post to social or vent a bit, who cares? You know it, then you should move on and not read something that is not your interest. Why have to restrict people from posting? It's just doesn't make any sense to me. Anyway, hope I have not break any forum rules, and ya, I hate rules, so restrictive and hard to follow sometimes. Sigh


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

Well thanks for adding it to the forum....just in case.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

In defense of them, plenty are available for $4 and less. At that price, the comparables are the 9-led things, a few small keychain lights, a few old spotlight things that take a giant and expensive 6v battery, and not much else. From a reputable seller at the cheap price point, they aren't that bad. I'd take one over basically any other sub-$5 light. They are so simple that most issues can be worked around, can use li-ion, zoom makes them a little more versatile, they output a useful amount of light, and generally have a better tint than those angry blue 9-led things. Overall, it will serve most of the average person's needs on the cheap. It doesn't come close in quality to other lights us flashaholics enjoy, but it doesn't have to. Its goal is being passable at a minimal price, and it accomplishes this. 

It goes without saying that there are many sellers with ludicrous claims and ridiculous prices, but I can't fault the light itself. As far as uneducated consumers go, some don't care. Some do, and I'm sure most of us flashaholics would talk the ear off anyone willing to listen.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

TheShadowGuy said:


> In defense of them, plenty are available for $4 and less. At that price, the comparables are the 9-led things, a few small keychain lights, a few old spotlight things that take a giant and expensive 6v battery, and not much else. From a reputable seller at the cheap price point, they aren't that bad. I'd take one over basically any other sub-$5 light. They are so simple that most issues can be worked around, can use li-ion, zoom makes them a little more versatile, they output a useful amount of light, and generally have a better tint than those angry blue 9-led things. Overall, it will serve most of the average person's needs on the cheap. It doesn't come close in quality to other lights us flashaholics enjoy, but it doesn't have to. Its goal is being passable at a minimal price, and it accomplishes this.
> 
> It goes without saying that there are many sellers with ludicrous claims and ridiculous prices, but I can't fault the light itself. As far as uneducated consumers go, some don't care. Some do, and I'm sure most of us flashaholics would talk the ear off anyone willing to listen.



Thanks for that. Well put.


----------



## panosx (Jun 27, 2016)

If we want to talk about what to look in a "value for money" buy the first think is the use , some people need water resistant flashlight , plus battery life 
and some others need only a flashlight for general purpose .


All the "cheapo" stuff have (as first option ) the target group of that "general purpose" .

Is bad ? Not at all ,if the use is typical


----------



## LeafSamurai (Jun 27, 2016)

Good job CYMac. I do appreciate the effort you put in making these videos and although there have been a LOT of posts about how far these lights are made, it's always nice to see a new perspective on them and it's also useful for newbies who want a reason to buy quality flashlights.


----------



## CYMac (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks, actually that was my intention when I first decided to make these videos. Instead of just sugar coating and trying to be Mr. Nice to tell people they are just good for their price etc.. you know what? My friends don't get it, they will not want to try a Nitecore or something because they think why do we need to buy a $60 light when a $4 there is so bright? Well if you have to give them some details about the electronics etc... it's impossible, everyone goes away and just buy a cheapo. I made these videos, they see, they know it's "fragile", and it's not reliable, period. No more cheapos for them, they bought a nitecore p12 and BOOM addicted to quality lights that they are proud to own and show their friends, simple as that. I know people just try to sound nice to everything and not be a "hater", but sometimes you really need to go direct and to the point when talking to newbies who really can be misleaded easily if you are too nice and sugar coating the truth. These XXX-fire stuff is a knockoff or cheapo, they are to be avoided, then tell the newbies, why need to cover it up and sounds like mr. nice anyway.... Personally, I don't agree in being mr. nice to these things myself. Oh well, that's my perspective, not forcing people to agree anyway.



LeafSamurai said:


> Good job CYMac. I do appreciate the effort you put in making these videos and although there have been a LOT of posts about how far these lights are made, it's always nice to see a new perspective on them and it's also useful for newbies who want a reason to buy quality flashlights.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome channel! Definitely subbed


----------



## CYMac (Jun 28, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Awesome channel! Definitely subbed



Thanks for subbing!  I also review guns and stuff too, and I got another channel for gunz because there are too much stuff to publish at once, so I have to split it up for 2 channels..! The other one is called "MakHobby" channel. check that out if you like! (I also have a 3rd channel on my music and more "asian" side of things called "Tin Yat Dragon"!!! Just trying to not get too advertising here, so will skip the link, you can search me up easily!)


----------



## Sambob (Jun 28, 2016)

I actually found the videos Informative, I've bought a number of the "cheapos" and I knew I wasn't going to get Thrunite quality for $3 but, I had no Idea these thing's were that fragile.


----------



## Going_Supernova (Jun 28, 2016)

See my sig line. As long as people buy crap, manufacturer's will make and sell crap.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jun 28, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> See my sig line. As long as people buy crap, manufacturer's will make and sell crap.


I agree, Buying American made is more expensive, but for someone who actually uses a product daily, and doesn't just put it in a drawer somewhere to feel prepared it is worth it.
And not everyone has to spend a huge amount of money to get a good flashlight. There is no turning back once you start considering things like color temperature, CRI, UI, and reliability.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 28, 2016)

After buying a bunch of junk, I found that "buy once, cry once" applies here as it does with my other hobbies. Well, not just "once" but you know what I mean


----------



## DRAWs (Jun 29, 2016)

That light have a small efficacy dude, i have one years ago, and i destroyed it.😄😄😄


----------



## dhvl1357 (Jun 30, 2016)

Was I the only one who thought, "damn, these $3-6 lights are taking waaay more abuse than I'd have imagined they did"?

I mean, I own a lot of quality lights, but cheapos (sk68s, hugsbys, Convoys, et al) all have their place in a flashoholic's collection. I don't get angry when friends buy cheapos despite my advice coz well, sometimes people have to find out for themselves (and generally do; who listens, right?)

In my case, I regularly use (and depend on) everything from pencil-beam throwers to wide flood beams and EDC at least 3 nice lights (throw in a couple of 18650 lights and a headlamp if I have a bag) but most folks I know only use lights when the power's out or when they're travelling, so for them a couple of reliable/CPF/BLF recommended "cheapos" generally do the trick. Especially if you come from where I do (India) where $60 is 1/3 of the average middle class paycheque.

So, yeah, while the videos are a great source of information, I'd prefer a generally toned down version instead of the "don't buy cheapos" lament. I hope you can take this as positive criticism (but I understand if it is hard to do that).


Cheers!


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 6, 2016)

I actually like to hear the other (negative) side of these lights. A while back, there was a never ending thread about them (sk68) that seemed to make them look like they were the best thing since sliced bread. When I chimed in to give my opinion of them, which was kind of neutral, I got a bit of a rude response. I actually own four of them, but they are all sitting in a junk box somewhere. They are not terrible, but it does not cost much more to get a quality light. Most of my lights cost me under $35.00 and I am somebody who believes a flashlight is only worth so much. For example, I would not spend over $150.00 for one. I have done so once when I got my Fenix TK70, and will not do it again. Saying that, I will very rarely spend over $60.00 on a light. These lights are not reliable and you will appreciate that one day when you just need one to turn on. Also, it is just a flashlight either way. If you have one and like it fine, but do not put down other folks that do not care for them as much as yourself. IT IS JUST A FLASHLIGHT!!


----------



## vadimax (Jul 6, 2016)

I wonder why not to buy crap food? It is just a food


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 6, 2016)

vadimax said:


> I wonder why not to buy crap food? It is just a food



And it just turns back to crap anyways!! LOL :nana::devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 6, 2016)

Valuable videos. So many ignorant people become deceived by false marketing. A few times I have had had the opportunity to dissuade friends to get budget lights with very exaggerated lumen claims. 3000lm light runned by 3AAA, and 10000lm runned by 2x18650 for example. I have explained for them that such performance simply is not possible. And if that would be possible today, it would not be available for $5 or $10 with free shipping from China...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jul 6, 2016)

I like some of the Ebay cheapos.

*Advantages*:

*CHEAP *- if it breaks or gets lost it's not big loss. Just buy another or pull out a spare. You wouldn't do that with a $100 light from a quality manufacturer
*Usually works *- construction on most of these lights is really simple. They almost always work.
*Simple to disassemble *and try to fix if they stop working.
*MODDING - GREAT for learning to mod. *It makes much more sense to learn how to do flashlight mods with a virtually disposable $5 or $10 light than with a $50 expensive light.
*MODDING - GREAT hosts for mods. *I buy lots of these cheapie zoomies... but personally, I'd never use them unmodded. For instance, I recently modded an old 1xAA Sipik 58. Replaced the driver and LED with quality components (16mm direct copper star, XPL HI neutral emitter, 15mm Mtn Electronics guppdrv FET driver). I also upgraded the optic to an LED Lenser style optic, which unlike the aspheric lenses found in cheapie zoomies, doesn't lose lumens in spot mode. Count in the cost of all the components and this $6 light is now a $30 light. On the upside output is greatly improved: over 1000 lumens in both flood and throw modes. Much brighter than any budget zoomie. It's also much brighter than much larger premium LED Lenser zoomies.
*Good selection *- if you want an extremely compact 1xAA zoom flashlight there are dozens of different budget cheapie options, but there's virtually nothing available in that niche that's premium.
*Good for friends* - low output, single-cell single-mode cheapie lights make great gifts, or for lending to friends. No complex UI to learn and if you're not using li-ion cells virtually no risk of short or explosion. Premium lights that push the envelope more are much more dangerous. Also, it's no big loss if your "friends" fail to return the light or lose it.

*Disadvantages*:

*Dim output with bad tint *- most use a Latticebright LED or CREE XPE. If you're really lucky maybe an XPE2. I'd expect actual OTF output to be maybe 100 lumens at best for a 14500 light and 300 for an XML. Fortunately, this is easy to fix with a simple mod.
*Simplistic interface* - usually just 1 or 3 modes. Sometimes with added strobe and SOS. This is also easily fixed with a simple mod.
*Not waterproof* - non-zoomies might have all the o-rings and be waterproof. Pretty much none of the zoomies are waterproof. This is by design as most zoomies don't work well when hermetically sealed. Cycling the sliding zoom bezel changes the internal volume of the light. To have smooth zooming action air needs to enter and exit the light so air pressure can equalize, otherwise air pressure will cause the bezel to return to whatever position it was in when the light was sealed.
*Poor manufacturing quality* - crappy anodizing. Sometimes the light just doesn't work or you drop it and it stops working. On the other hand, I can't say that hasn't happened with premium lights either. Actually, I think on average my premium ($50+) lights are probably less reliable than the cheapies. I once had a component pop off driver on an $80 Sunwayman from a small 1m drop destroying the driver. Never had that happen with any cheapie.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 6, 2016)

I saw a family buying the cheapest plastic options from walmart. I decided not to say anything because even the best flashlight in the row is not something I would prefer using.

For me it is just something I have against disposable things. The bright orange plastic $1 flashlights are usually bought by the kind of people who will use it once and then probably forget about it.

I don't consider myself that type of flashlight user,
I take pride in always having a quality flashlight even in the middle of summer I am always ready to shine some High CRI in whatever dark corner I need to look into.

I am not mocking people who just can't afford to spend over $50 on a flashlight, I just think it is a waste for people to buy cheap 9 LED or zoomie, leave it on a shelf to only use the LED on their $600+ smartphone when they need it.

I guess what my point is to not buy cheap junk that will hardly even be used.
There are plenty of more durable buget options for a less expensive edc.


----------



## dreze888 (Jul 13, 2016)

I tried one of these cheap Ebay light just for kicks. 10 bucks shipped with battery and charger, actually not bad.  Deciding on a Zebralight or Fenix...


----------



## Going_Supernova (Jul 14, 2016)

Does it really matter how much the flashlight cost when at the time you go to use it, it has alkaleaks stuck in it? 

The average Jane and Joe Sixpack stuff their flashlights with alkaleaks and leave them there to leak and ruin the flashlight, anyway. To them, they probably figure flashlights are expendable due to leaky batteries, so why spend a lot of money on them? Only those exceptional few that have a clue spend the extra money for rechargeables and/or lithium primaries.


----------



## [McE] (Jul 24, 2016)

Lower expectations to match the price paid, and you'll be happy.

One of my favorite lights is one of these Sipik68 clones, where I put in a neutral white XP-G2, and have a 14500 cell in it. 

Literally got these lights for $1.25/ea shipped. You have to be riding on one hell of a PCP-high high horse to be mad about these.

I don't plan on smashing any walls that look at me funny with it.


----------



## FraterAL (Jul 31, 2016)

I guess I'm one of the hypothetical newbies who hasn't seen this topic dealt with on numerous past threads. But I have seen CYMac's videos on YouTube, including these. I think it's a good topic, and the videos are mostly well done (I would have sped up the ten-drops a few different ways!) Anyway, posting videos here, it seems to me, allows for feedback on what is, after all, educational material that is meant for a much bigger audience than forum-members. I might change my tune if I get tired of the same topics over and over again, LOL but for now, it's sort of a meta-topic that seems relevant -- that of inviting feedback from forum-members on the videos, with the explicit knowledge that the target audience for those videos isn't necessarily the forum members.


----------

